# Never had a boy dog



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Like several others on the forum I am LOOKING to add a second Havanese to our home. I have a female and just figured the next one would be female as well since all the dogs in my life have been females. I realize that it doesn't really matter what the sex is -- I am confident they would be great playmates. My concern is raising a male dog since I've never done it before!

For those of you experienced with boy puppies, what do I need to know that is different? What surprises are in store for me if I get a boy? Will neutering help with marking and, um, humping?

Thanks!
DeeDee


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DeeDee said:


> Like several others on the forum I am LOOKING to add a second Havanese to our home. I have a female and just figured the next one would be female as well since all the dogs in my life have been females. I realize that it doesn't really matter what the sex is -- I am confident they would be great playmates. My concern is raising a male dog since I've never done it before!
> 
> For those of you experienced with boy puppies, what do I need to know that is different? What surprises are in store for me if I get a boy? Will neutering help with marking and, um, humping?
> 
> ...


Well, some girls mark and hump too, neutered or not, same as boys. Girls just (usually) don't lift a leg to do it! Humping is usually caused by excitement, not sexual behavior. If you mind it, tell them to stop, and redirect their energy in a more acceptable direction.

As far as mrking is concerned,few male dogs in Europe are neutered, an, believe me, they learn that marking is not acceptable behavior in the house!just like potty training, teach your. Boy where and when it is OK to mark, and he will do fine.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

My husband and I had girl dogs our whole married life until last July when we got our first boy Hav. It was the BEST thing we ever did! In all my dog years, and I bred and showed Bichon Frise, this little guy has brought the most joy to our lives! I am seriously thinking about another Hav, and it will be another boy! (Incidentally, he is close to 14 months and still squats.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> My husband and I had girl dogs our whole married life until last July when we got our first boy Hav. It was the BEST thing we ever did! In all my dog years, and I bred and showed Bichon Frise, this little guy has brought the most joy to our lives! I am seriously thinking about another Hav, and it will be another boy! (Incidentally, he is close to 14 months and still squats.)


Kodi is 3 and still rarely lifts his leg. The only times he lifts his leg is at shows, where he is clearly marking where another dog has before him. (and it's hard to find scent-free areas at show venues!) on a daily basis, he doesn't squat, but he stands like a little horse, stretches out and pees straight down. Even at shows, if he really needs to go, that's what he does.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never had a problems with my boys. I had my girl first. She is a marker by the way All my guys will mark outside, but not inside. None of them ever humped. Scud got neutered the latest, at 10 months, and he didn't hump or mark inside. All 3 of mine were easy. I don't think I saw much difference. Non of them were destructive or hyper. Bella is a sweet little dog, but my boys are just a bit more loving and affectionate. Bella is more independent. My boys follow me everywhere. Scud is the most velcro. He follows me everywhere! If I never had a male dog, I would never know any difference and would be content with females. As long as they are socialized I think both males and females are great. The boys are just a little more adoring


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen, not sure if I understood your comment ..."Humping is usually caused by excitement, not sexual behavior. ". It can be caused by any sort of excitement/stress , but it is a sexually related behavior. It's sort of play or like Jean Donaldson likes to call it , rehearsal for sex. The main misunderstanding about humping is that it is a form of dominance and in rare cases it can be, but generally is a form of play . Here's one of her articles on this. http://books.google.ca/books?id=wgH...onepage&q=Oh Behave. "mounting is sex&f=false


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think there's a huge difference between boys and girls. I have a boy and he squats to pee and he's shown no interest in marking (even outside). He only does the humpy thing at bedtime when he's super hyper and he stops it when I tell him no. Both sexes can do this - my parents' girl Maltese marked (outside only) and was a humper when she was younger, but she outgrew it.

For me, the edge went slightly in favour of a boy when I was looking for a puppy, but only because neutering is so much of an easier surgery than spaying so less worrying for me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Tracy , I let Molly hump , like you said it is a normal stress reliever, . Yes it can be embarrassing but so is ****ting on someones' lawn. LOL


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My boy does mark outside and I've never actively discouraged it. He never tried to mark in the house. The only awkward times for marking is when we go places with LOTS of other dogs - ie Petsmart or the vet. We don't go often enough for the *no's* to sink in. He's fine at anyone's house - even totally new ones. He's never been a humper. The only time he tries to hump is when he goes to a playdate with his 'girlfriend.' They run around like crazy for 30 minutes and after his gf is truly exhausted, he'll try to hump her. I think he's only tried that on 2-3 dogs ever, always female, always after long play session.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you've got a totally normal guy there. :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've heard it said that the girls "love you" and and the boys are "in love with you". I've found this to be true.

My only humper and marker (very occasional) is my female Lulu. She is also Alpha.

My 6 year old boy, Vinny, lifts his leg occasionally. My two year old Richie doesn't. 

Personally, we only had females for most of our lives, but in many ways my boys seem easier. They seem more obedient and wanting to please. The girls seem more independent and bitchier, hmm, I guess that stands to reason, lolol.

Get the puppy you like the best from the most honest and ethical breeder you can find.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe boys are easier to house train. They have bigger bladders and can hold it longer. My boys never marks inside. They do lift their legs... But have very good aim. 

Humping happens. But my hav-a-niece humps and marks


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

My female dog is more affectionate than my male. It comes down to the individual. Also, I read females are easier to train...something about being able to focus better. Again, I think it comes down to the individual dog in the end.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kalico said:


> My female dog is more affectionate than my male. It comes down to the individual. Also, I read females are easier to train...something about being able to focus better. Again, I think it comes down to the individual dog in the end.


you'll find as many answers on this one as there are people that own a dog. Patricia McConnell threw this question out for debate once. Some good replies if you're interested. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/are-male-and-female-dogs-different-train


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I prefer males, they seem to be more attached and easier to train. I do like the girls too. I've had "humpers" of both sex, but not all by any means. I've never had a Hav that tried to "hump" a human .


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My female puppy doesn't hump and doesn't mark (inside or outside). Emmie also follows me around so the statement that boys are more loving isn't true in her case. She potty trained really quickly too and is very confident and friendly around other dogs (large and small). Since I picked her up at the breeder at 11 weeks, I've taken her to puppy play at the dog training school 2-4 times a week and we're in obedience class 1 hour a week. I try to fit in training daily and she meets a ton of people and dogs when I take her out to pee & walk since we live in an urban environment.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I prefer males, they seem to be more attached and easier to train. I do like the girls too. I've had "humpers" of both sex, but not all by any means. I've never had a Hav that tried to "hump" a human .


LOLOL Becky. Lulu tries to hump my forearm when we go to bed at night. She thinks she owns everydog and everyone!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are my unscientific, strictly evidence based, personal opinions. I think the two factors in this order have key roles: 1) personality and whether it's the litter alpha 2) gender. third would be puppyhood, you know if they were raised right, socialized puppy classes, basic obedience, blah blah blah.

I think if the human is female, a male dog would be better and vice versa.

If you have 2 dogs, I think male/female pair is 9/10 times the best. not that they won't bicker. or that same sex can't get along fabulously either, just my obs.

as a gal myself, I've had 3 boys and two girls total, since I started to have dogs (only 1 1/2 hav of the bunch). I love both genders, but there are differences. My boys seem to be more attached to me (not talking affection, just more focused on me, my feelings or state of being), easier to correct. My girls, well, they were more like sisters to me (big dogs) more like they had my back and respected me. definitely all 3 of my boys are/were in love with me, and I with them.

raising a boy is no different than a girl. but both my girls marked as well, out on walks. 

whatever you chose, choose for temperament first, then gender. that's my 2 cents


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Karen, not sure if I understood your comment ..."Humping is usually caused by excitement, not sexual behavior. ". It can be caused by any sort of excitement/stress , but it is a sexually related behavior. It's sort of play or like Jean Donaldson likes to call it , rehearsal for sex. The main misunderstanding about humping is that it is a form of dominance and in rare cases it can be, but generally is a form of play . Here's one of her articles on this. http://books.google.ca/books?id=wgH...onepage&q=Oh Behave. "mounting is sex&f=false


I guess what I meant, Dave, is that it's not just related to "making babies". Neutered or spayed, male or female, they all can do it under certain circumstances.

I understand that all "play" is acting out various "real life" behaviors, whether it's stalking/hunting behaviors or "playing house".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I prefer males, they seem to be more attached and easier to train. I do like the girls too. I've had "humpers" of both sex, but not all by any means. I've never had a Hav that tried to "hump" a human .


Kodi did try humping people when he was younger, but it was funny, he only did it to certain people. We were never able to figure out what it was about those people... They didn't seem to have much in common. Fortunately, we made it clear RIGHT away that that ws unacceptable behavior, and he got the message pretty quickly. I wouldn't really care if he wanted to hump THINGS, but unfortunately, he is a "savage" humper, and ends up totally destroying any toy or bed that he starts to hump. So we have to take away whatever the item is as soon as he starts if we want it to survive the experience.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> My female puppy doesn't hump and doesn't mark (inside or outside). Emmie also follows me around so the statement that boys are more loving isn't true in her case. She potty trained really quickly too and is very confident and friendly around other dogs (large and small). Since I picked her up at the breeder at 11 weeks, I've taken her to puppy play at the dog training school 2-4 times a week and we're in obedience class 1 hour a week. I try to fit in training daily and she meets a ton of people and dogs when I take her out to pee & walk since we live in an urban environment.


It is GREAT to see someone doing such a good job socializing their pup. This is what makes great dogs, no matter what the gender!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi did try humping people when he was younger, but it was funny, he only did it to certain people. We were never able to figure out what it was about those people... They didn't seem to have much in common. Fortunately, we made it clear RIGHT away that that ws unacceptable behavior, and he got the message pretty quickly. I wouldn't really care if he wanted to hump THINGS, but unfortunately, he is a "savage" humper, and ends up totally destroying any toy or bed that he starts to hump. So we have to take away whatever the item is as soon as he starts if we want it to survive the experience.


ound: "savage" humper, . Molly does a pretty good job on her (my ) duck slipper. I'ts the only thing she humps. I guess she's monogamous. But every night almost , I bring it out and she does a number on it. LOL .


----------

